# Digitized flames?



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

My logo has flames in it. I have had 2 different people digitize it for me. Not real happy with either.

One was 2 colors and went straight from red to yellow with no gradient. The second looked more like a vector graphic, it was 3 colors red-orange-yellow, but not much gradient. 

Are flames that hard to digitize? Should I redesign my logo to something else?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

keljohnso said:


> My logo has flames in it. I have had 2 different people digitize it for me. Not real happy with either.
> 
> One was 2 colors and went straight from red to yellow with no gradient. The second looked more like a vector graphic, it was 3 colors red-orange-yellow, but not much gradient.
> 
> Are flames that hard to digitize? Should I redesign my logo to something else?


 Blending is difficult to get right, especially depending on the size of the final logo. small designs that are made to be view up close are sometimes not suitable. Because thread is the same thickness, and you have a limited pallete of color, you may or may not be happy with the result. If you wish to us evaluate, feel free to post you design here.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Any blending is tough, add to that a smaller area in which to work and it gets worse.

One thing we've had good luck with on flames is to digitize it as a three color and for the middle color we use a variegated thread that mixes yellow, orange and red.

Post pictures of what you have received so far, it is easier to offer assistance if we can see the design.


----------



## fubarsport (Sep 12, 2011)

Like Liberty said post images of the ones that were done and also a picture of your logo so we have something to compare it to.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Waiting to get one back from 
www.stitchescreations.com 
They seem to do a good job with flame/gradients.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, Typically you will need to play around with the density of the fills and allow the colors to blend through , doesnt work well on small designs.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's what I ended up with, although I'm using black text, I'm happy.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

.....you may be happy with the flames! You may not be as happy with the spelling of...embroidery!!


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

You better update your website header Keljohnso,


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

richt74 said:


> .....you may be happy with the flames! You may not be as happy with the spelling of...embroidery!!


haha well spotted...I didnt even notice it...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

keljohnso said:


> Here's what I ended up with, although I'm using black text, I'm happy.


change to maroon to a brighter red and change the yellow more towards orange


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

richt74 said:


> .....you may be happy with the flames! You may not be as happy with the spelling of...embroidery!!


I feel the digitizer should have spotted the mistake when making the design


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow...I agree, the digitizer should have caught that also. Oh well, they digitized what I sent them.

LOL


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking around it seems that the logo I sent to the digitizer was an early version. Everything else I used had the correct spelling. 

Still funny!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

So is the logo you showed the logo you first got or is that something someone else did? Honestly, I think it looks pretty darned good. Of course with the embroidery spelled wrong it's a little nutty but that's easily fixed. Curlz font though? really? I know everyone likes it but before too long the whole world is going to be written in curlz. But I know people like it. Me, I'm part of Curlz Haterz Anomouz. 

Back to the logo though... I wouldn't complain if I got that back from a digitizer. In fact, I'd be proud of it if I digitized it. Of course it all depends on how your original picture looks too and how wild the fire was.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

drdoct said:


> Curlz font though? really? I know everyone likes it but before too long the whole world is going to be written in curlz. But I know people like it. Me, I'm part of Curlz Haterz Anomouz.


Curlz font has it place, but in this logo it does seem out of place. Makes me think of a cheerleader with her hair on fire.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

My only question would be do you really want LLC on your logo? Documents of course, Invoices yes, even letterhead etc, just be sure you want it as part of your logo. Just something to think about.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is the file I first recieved, I know, its misspelled also. It was from the same image. 

I chose Curlz because I thought it looked whimsical. I didn't really think about the LLC factor, any reason to not add it? To me, it adds credibility, especially working from a trailer...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Is that your trailer in that picture? If so it looks awesome, really good job!

As far as the LLC, it was just my opinion so don't worry about it. If you like it that is what counts.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, just finished. Its a 7X14'. We plan on doing embroidery onsite at a flea market. I'm hoping its not too cramped. It has an 8' counter with a desk at the nose. It should be good, we'll see.

I just didn't know if I was missing something with the LLC.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

A while back there was the topic with some trailer setups shown. This is going to be my retirement in 20 years.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

keljohnso said:


> the LLC factor, any reason to not add it? To me, it adds credibility, especially working from a trailer...


On your business cards, website, etc., I would have the LLC. On your embroidered goods I would leave it off. People don't care what type of corporation you are when they are looking at your work. And, depending on what you are stitching it on, the LLC could be quite small and not show up that well anyway.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> On your business cards, website, etc., I would have the LLC. On your embroidered goods I would leave it off. People don't care what type of corporation you are when they are looking at your work. And, depending on what you are stitching it on, the LLC could be quite small and not show up that well anyway.


Thanks for doing a better job of explaining the point I was trying to make.


----------

